# What kind of pinto is this?



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

This is my pony Pippa. I know little about pinto coloration and what I do know confuses me. I am guessing Tobiano with Sabino? Or as we say, Tosabiano? (Just kidding I made that up). Her edges are quite a bit roanier than this photo shows.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd say tovero as mapping is not uncommon with overo.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

QtrBel said:


> I'd say tovero as mapping is not uncommon with overo.


what is "mapping"?

And why would it not be sabino?


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I know very little about colours past the basics. 

I’d say tobiano with sabino due to the roaning, white on the legs and face. 

Gorgeous whatever her colour.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Overos can have edges to the colored areas that are roan. If the roaning is more extensive than just the edge of where dark meets light then sabino may well be a factor too. It is called mapping because it looks like the islands when mapped where land meets water and the edges are not crisp.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Gosh. This is kinda mysterious!

Glad my other horse is a plain brown ... although she does have a few Birdcatcher Spots.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

looks like a tobiano with sabino


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I am so glad I am in the UK - to us she would be a skewbald!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Probably has more than one pattern genetically but most people would just call her a tobiano.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

It is idle curiousity of course. I have never cared for pinto coloration -- don't really want white on horses at all! I think she gets her white chin from sabino. When my teacher found her she called me up and asked if I would consider a pinto, because she knew how I felt (I said, No grays, No pintos, No bald faces). I asked if her head was colored, and she said it was, and I said, okay, go for it. I'm glad I did. 

Last night I heard Pippa neigh, very unusual so I got a headlamp and went out to look. They were okay -- they'd just been turned out in a new section of pasture and I think Pippa lost track of Brooke in the dark momentarily. One thing that is good about Pippa's coloration is that she is easy to locate on a moonless night! Brooke was standing right next to her entirely invisible.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Color is called adorable Avna 

Tovero is not a gene or a pattern. It's a term used to describe "we don't know but it's spotted".

She's definitely tobiano (white on legs and crossing the back in big spots) I agree with sabino as the face white is characteristic though frame overo is a possibility. So I mean, yes she is tovero lol! Picking out the actual genes is a little tricker.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Technically tobiano, although you could make a case for Tovero.

Mapping can be on any pattern, and is the shading around the dark spots. It doesn't have anything to do with what the pattern is called. 

What's her other side look like? She could be a 'slipped' pattern -- where it ends up off-center. 

http://equinetapestry.com/category/tobiano/


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

This old pic from before I acquired her seems like the only one I can find on my computer of her other side. Winter coat. She has some roan hairs on her bay parts.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Overo if she was a paint, don't know about Pinto classifications.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

waresbear said:


> Overo if she was a paint, don't know about Pinto classifications.


No, she is definitely a Tobiano pattern. She has the classic dark head, large regular spots, and white over the back. Whether she has something else "under" or modifying Tobiano is the only question. 

Whatever words the Paint registry or any other registry (or country -- I'm looking at you, UK), uses, I'm more interested in the genetic basis. Which of course is at this point murky. Tobiano is pretty clear genetically but Sabino for example, is not a single gene. Some think it is at least four different genes.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

waresbear said:


> Overo if she was a paint, don't know about Pinto classifications.


No, she is definitely a Tobiano pattern. She has the classic dark head, large regular spots, and white over the back. Whether she has something else "under" or modifying Tobiano is the only question. 

Whatever words the Paint registry or any other registry (or country -- I'm looking at you, UK), uses, I'm more interested in the genetic basis. Which of course is at this point murky. Tobiano is pretty clear genetically but Sabino for example, is not a single gene. Some think it is at least four different genes.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nah, Overo, when I used to train at a paint breeding farm, solids and tobianos were the throwaways, Overos where one the ones that everybody wanted, that is not my opinion that is what the market dictated. Heck I traded my loud colored overo filly for a solid bred Chestnut colt (which I own, could really care less about color, I can't ride it. I am just guessing at overo, I just guess what it looks like to me. I know Scotty is an overo because that's what he's registered as and that's what he was marketed as when he was a breeding stallion.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

She's tobiano. Definitely not overo.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Certainly tobiano, possibility of tovero, but I'm not seeing anything that makes me think sabino. 
Tobianos can have something called cat tracks, which is what I'm guessing you are seeing that's making you think sabino. It's a pretty cool pattern, check it out if you have a chance!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Filou said:


> Certainly tobiano, possibility of tovero, but I'm not seeing anything that makes me think sabino.
> Tobianos can have something called cat tracks, which is what I'm guessing you are seeing that's making you think sabino. It's a pretty cool pattern, check it out if you have a chance!


She might have a few cat tracks, but it is the roaning in her bay parts (hard to see in the photos) and her white chin which makes me thinks of sabino.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Can white pattern genes not be tested for?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Zexious said:


> Can white pattern genes not be tested for?


I don't know, but there is no reason to do it, I would never breed her and she is just a grade pony.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

What is interesting is when you list a stallion now with APHA you have to have a full color panel on them as well as genetic panel.


----------

